# Time to make up my mind



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi all,

It's been a while since I last posted, things have been pretty good for the last few months. My blood work has been stable since January and I am on 5mg carbimazole every other day. The only problem I have is remembering which day I have taken the tablet.

I had my Endo appointment last Thursday and saw a completely different Endo to whom I usually see, I explained that I still get night sweats, palpitations some chest pain almost like my rib cage is bruised and aches, fatigue lots of falling asleep on the sofa and headaches, all of these symptoms are intermittent and as far as I can tell not linked to each other.

He (unlike my usual endo) said that just by looking at me he could tell I had some eye involvement, even the opthamologist said he couldn't see any signs of TED, but if I had had some it would have been very mild.

He sent me for an ECG (which even after complaining about chest pains to other endo never even suggested) which according to the nurse came back abnormal ,but once she had spoken to endo told me it was ok!

After the ECG he basically told me that after failed remission twice it was more unlikely that it was going to be successful again, but I was welcome to try again, and if it failed this time I need to make up my mind on a definitive measure, either ablation or surgery, if I chose ablation they may need to give me steroids before hand.

At the time I said I would try one more time, and let them know how things were progressing in 6 months time when my next appointment will be........but having come home and thought on it, I think I should just go ahead with the surgery and get my name on the list... he did say they have a very good surgeon who is very good at these procedures.

My only other concern is he has given me a 24 hour urine collection test which I should have been doing today (Sunday) and handing it in on Monday (it has to be tested within a few hours of dropping it off so Sunday is the best day because of the nature of the test)!

when I went to look at the list of foods I have to avoid before doing this test, and looked at the test sheets which should contain all my details hospital number, test to be taken drugs I am taking etc. I found it wasn't mine !! I had someone else's hospital details I just hope this chap doesn't have mine! Quite a mistake to make, handing in a woman's urine sample with a mans details could cause some confusion no doubt!

Anyway the test they want me doing is my main concern it is a 5HIAA test, I have looked online and carcinoid syndrome doesn't sound good, but now I am having to delay this test till next Sunday until paperwork has been sorted out (shall phone them up tomorrow to sort out).I am kind of worried ...I know I am worrying without cause but my Graves head is on and I have a week of this.

Sorry it's such a long post, has anyone else done this test could there be other things they are testing for ?

Thanks


----------

